# Any other addictions besides makeup?



## pink_lily82 (May 7, 2009)

And nothing illegal or dangerous, I hope! 

Here are mine:

1) Caffeine: Me loves my white chocolate mochas and pepsi. I'm studying for boards so I've been chugging these down like water. 
2) Lists: I make a list for everything--> to-do, to-buy... OCD much?
3) Colored pens/highlighters: In class, I would bust out my hello kitty pencil bag with all my pens, highlighters, white-out, post-it notes. I always wondered what the strange looks were about. 
4) Ben N Jerry's Cherry Garcia: I've eaten half a pint in one sitting before. 
5) America's Next Top Model: I would like to be fierce one day. I've also gotten my bf hooked on it. He still mulls over the fact that Annaleigh was sent home too soon. 

What yours?


----------



## nichollecaren (May 7, 2009)

Ocean Spray Trail Mix
Moisturiser-I think Ive owned every brand in every formulation that has been made available to me
Specktra (God help me)
My Blackberry


----------



## Skin*Deep (May 7, 2009)

myspace. there. I said it. but, its legitimate, I have 7 sisters, 1 brother, 26 neices and nephews and we are all on myspace - its the only way i see pics of everyone and know what they are up to!

Sunglasses. I own over 5o pairs of Oakley, Versace, Prada, Chanel, etc sunglasses. some of them I've never worn, but they are on display the way some people display war medals.

deep tissue massages - once a week. period.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 7, 2009)

Handbags: I have a massive Ikea cupboard in my room and the top shelf is rammed full of bags, I have bags in the living room and behind my door too.
Shoes: Same as above, I have about 100 pairs (I gave a good 100 to charity as I no longer wore them).  ONE pair of my shoes broke today so I bought 5 pairs as a replacement.
Highlighters: SEX ON LEGS, is there anything they can't do?
Post its (both the large ones and the ones you can tab books up with): As above.

Yes, I'm sad


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 7, 2009)

It was tank tops and tops in general for a while. Then one day I took a good look at my closet and noticed that most of them looked very similar. I have this problem where I'll buy a bunch of stuff of similar styles if I really like that style. 

After that it was shoes. I love love love boots. I think I'm still slightly addicted. It's like a drug. I have so many pairs of heels, flats, boots. *I haven't even worn some of them. *

Non-retail wise would be Facebook. I check it all the time and love playing with the little applications. It sure kills time when I'm in boring lecture classes. Haha. And of course, there's Specktra but at least I learn a lot on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snack-wise would be flamin' hot cheetos. I LOVE THAT STUFF! I could eat a whole bag in one sitting and I'll still want more. I have to blame hot cheetos for my weight gain. I tried to switch to baked hot cheetos. NOT the same, I tell ya.

Food-wise is SUSHI! I love sushiiiiii. I could eat it all day everyday and never get sick of it. I don't need wasabi or soy sauce. I eat it all. Raw fish, fish eggs and everything in between. I don't discriminate.


----------



## anita22 (May 7, 2009)

Donuts. I once lived near a Dunkin Donuts and gained 5kg in a few months!  I looove the pink donuts with rainbow sprinkles the most 

Harry Potter. I think I have listed to all 7 of the audio books 1,045,243,949 times each. Some people can quote Shakespeare. I can quote Harry...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 7, 2009)

Nail polish - have sooooo many bottles, many I haven't even tried yet
Chai tea - cannot go through my days without drinking at least 2
spicy potato chips - I just love snacking on spicy stuff


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 7, 2009)

If nail polish doesn't count as makeup then that's my biggest addiction post makeup.

I also love to buy clothes, but only on sale.

I love pens, I don't know why, gel pens, ink pens, Sharpies...I freak if people take my pens and don't return them!

Finally, craft stuff, including stickers and yarn!


----------



## ginger9 (May 7, 2009)

I'm addicted to...

Coffee.

Swiss chocolate.

Washing my hands. 

Hoop earrings.

Diet pepsi. Coke zero. Fresca.

Blistex.

Sleeping in on the weekends. 

Pies. Apple, Strawberry rubarb, Key lime etc. 

Playing with dogs, especially puppies.

Salt n' Vinegar almonds, chips.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Tim Horton's Iced Cap (those of you in Canada and some US states will know what I'm talking about).  Actually drinking one right now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reality TV shows - I know...pitiful but true

Handbags - my collection has taken over the walk-in closet in the master bedroom so I have kicked hubby's stuff into a spare room closet.

Reading - I love reading thrillers (James Patterson is my fav right now).  Also love the Twilight series as well.

I'm sure there's more...


----------



## Spikesmom (May 7, 2009)

Scrapbook supplies and red swedish fish candy.


----------



## sassyclassy (May 7, 2009)

I'm addicted to Youtube...that's my #1 most visited site and I spend most of my free time/homework time on there doing something..either watching videos or listening to the songs in the videos.

I'm also addicted to Harry Potter and Twilight and the Confessions of a Shopaholic series.

Oh and NIBS..Oh they're my favourite...I buy several jumbo packs at once and I eat it while I'm studying.


----------



## Girl about town (May 7, 2009)

my coffee machine, makes lattes cappucinnos etc im obsessed with it!!! have about 2-3 a day

beauty products in general, i try everything new that comes out!!

 buying Clothes shoes and bags.i love planning new outfits!!!!

Im a complete film buff, im in an online rental thing for unlimited DVDS and watch films constantly!!!

I love my nintendo DS and annoying games like solataire, tetris etc!!!


----------



## dulcekitty (May 7, 2009)

Agree with the list thing. I make lists for everything - including a list for the lists I have to make.

Also anything colorful, candy, decorating, shopping, SHOES and video games. I will play for 36 hours straight to "just get to the next level, I swear." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I love randomly Google-ing things. I love Google. Fast and hard.


----------



## plastikpony (May 7, 2009)

world of warcraft.


----------



## rbella (May 7, 2009)

There are a couple of threads already on this subject.  If you need help with the search function,  please feel free to pm me.

Please see:

Other Obsessions?

or

Self Indulgence-Other Than Makeup


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2009)

1. NAIL POLISH: it's starting to really get to me!

2. Cupcakes

3. Green Tea

4. Lasagna

5. HOT CHEETOS. (I totally agree with you on this LilMamaJ!!!) I used to eat SO much of these.

6. FRO YO, like Pinkberry, Yogurtland... oh god, I would be sooo happy to eat this everyday!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 10, 2009)

Nail polish is really my new thing too. I feel that my MAC collection has really grown and now OPI and China Glaze get my money.

And also this thing...


----------



## LiAnn (May 10, 2009)

Colored pens - gel rollers, markers, sharpies, roller ball pens, you name it, if it comes in colors, I'm all over it. I also own three boxes of crayons: two 96, one 120. I don't go into office supply stores without a) a very specific list; and b) someone to haul me out and make sure I *only* get what's on the list.

For a while I had a minor nail-polish addiction getting started; but when I moved into my new house and saw how many bottles I had and realized that I hadn't used about 80% of them...I trimmed the collection WAY down. It wasn't too huge to begin with; but I gave away about 30 bottles and now only have ten. (And the other day I discovered Konad, and started thinking about getting some nail-art supplies. ...help...)

Caffeine - though I'm something of a caffeine snob. I only like certain types of coffee, believe that Sbux is a good dessert-y place but that things like their mochas and frappucinos are not "coffee drinks", and will not touch instant coffee on a bet. Not even Sbux's new "Via" stuff. I also like some loose-leaf teas, though they're a bit more costly than the coffees I buy. (I still mourn the passing of Celebes Kalossi coffee. It actually tasted as good as it smelled...which doesn't really happen with coffee.)

If organization is an addiction, then there's another one. I started my site partially to have a way to catalogue all the dupes and near-dupes in my e/s collection, but things went a little bit crazy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 10, 2009)

Frozen Yogurt - I go out for some at least 4 times a week.
Cupcakes - See above
Underwear - Who doesn't love a cute pair?
Myspace/Facebook - :333
Taking photos of myself
Videogames <3


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Coke Zero (is this sold in the US?)


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_Diet Coke, Diet Pepsi, Coke Zero (is this sold in the US?)_

 

Yes, it is. I have to lug 36 packs of it from Costco for my boyfriend... so I get to see the lovely package often =)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 11, 2009)

photography, photoshop, crafts, painting objects, iron on t shirt papers, STICKERS, scrapbook paper, collecting little bags, boxes, SOCKS


----------



## Vixxan (May 11, 2009)

My favorite addiction used to be cigarettes but I quit almost a year ago.  Actually it will be a year on my birthday June 7th.  I used say that I had no problem keeping a man because I have been making out the Marlboro man for 20 years.  I had to cut him lose.

Handbags,  My collection is crazy.  I don't know why I have to buy 50 black handbags but I do.  I have well over 100 handbags.

Shoes. The shoes collection is down right scary.  It's shameful.  I'm a shoe snob and that can be expensive.  I can't buy a reasonable priced pair of shoes (because i'm crazy) I have to have shoes that are just too much.  But I can't help it.  

World of Warcraft.  I have been playing on off for 3 years.  Actually my entire gaming habit are really bad.

Last but not least: Computer parts.  Besides being a gamer I like to build my own gamming rigs. Computer parts for gammers make Mac look really cheap.  

I just realized that I can't afford myself.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 11, 2009)

The color red, Nail polish, coffee, hibachi grills and PF Changs!


----------



## Arwai (May 13, 2009)

I have so many addictions. Shoes, clothes, accessories and handbags.  My laptop.  The internet. The list can go on and on.


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Water. I drink so much of it it's actually probably harming me lol.. 8+ litres a day..?
Shoes! I have sooo many. And amazing tailored jackets. My wardrobe consists of mainly shoes and jackets..
Smoking. I can't help loving it xD
Showering, absolute minimum once a day.
10 cal jello pots - why are they soooo good!!
Spending LOADS of money, I actually get a total buzz off dropping loads of it.


----------



## DancingBrave (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_The color red, Nail polish, coffee, hibachi grills and PF Changs!_

 
OMG. Their mongolian beef. .. mmmmmmmmm. Chicken wraps....heaven!


----------



## spectrolite (May 14, 2009)

Silver earrings, rings, and necklaces. I also love and collect umbrellas.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 20, 2009)

i LURVEEEEEEEEEEEE designer handbags (droollllll)
and ice cream MMMMMMMMMMM ICE CREAMMMM


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (May 20, 2009)

-Coffee! an every day staple in my life hehehe
-Water
-Music, i'm constantly listening to either my ipod or pandora
-Nachos, best meal ever!
-Twitter
-FMyLife.com
-TextsFromLastNight.com
-Tank tops, so awesome for layering and they work for any season 
-Shoes, I think *just about* every girl can agree on that one ;-)

aaaaand i think thats about it, tehe


----------



## Jaim (May 20, 2009)

I'm addicted to bath products. Haha. I love buying new bubble bath, cute soap, etc.


----------



## Geeeenahx3 (May 23, 2009)

-Shopping for Clothes!!! Esp. tank tops and sweaters
-Cute Asian things like HK, pencils, cute characters, pastel stars, origami, etc
-Texting!!
-Twilight and Harry Potter
-CHOCOLATE <333
-Sweets


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)

I have an addiction to Corned Beef n Cabbage, I love eating it that's the Irish in me coming out

and I had an addiction to high end sneakers (Prada, Louis Vuitton, y3)
I have been wearing nothing but Prada American Cup sneakers since I was like 16 but I sold most of them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I'd say my one true addiction is reading, and languages.... weird right? I had a passion for books since I was like 6, and I plan on learning 3 languages before I'm 25


----------



## miss sha (May 23, 2009)

I'm addicted to...

- video games
- books
- ABJDS. They're these really big resin dolls made in mainly in Japan and Korea. They can run anywhere from $200-1500 directly from companies, and well into the thousands on the secondhand market. Because it's such an expensive hobby, I'm not active in it that I've gotten into makeup!


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

I am addicted to KitKats and dresses. One time I went to Sam's Club and bought a display unit of KitKats. It had 72 bars and it took me two months to eat!


----------



## kyoto (May 24, 2009)

Oooh, I love this question.

1.  Shoes
2.  Handbags (especially Louis Vuitton)
3.  Coffee
4.  Tailored Jackets
5.  Tank Tops for layering
6.  Anything French
7.  Interior Decorating


----------



## girloflowers (May 24, 2009)

1. Matching underwear
2. shoes
3. wigs.... heh.
4. Gummi Bears OM NOM NOM


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2009)

makeup is probably the smallest of my Obsessions. My biggest obsession is Cars.


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Books, shoes, wine, cats!

Yes, I am a crazy cat lady and I love it. I have 5.


----------



## choozen1ne (May 26, 2009)

Mine are Cotton V-Neck Sweater - I have every color you could imagine 
Argyle - I love anything with Argyle on it 
Nail Polish I have over 300 bottles 
 New York Yankees baseball - I live and breath baseball 24-7 
Anything in purple - makeup clothes , shoes , anything in purple I have to have 
Junior Mints I always have a box of them somewhere 
Coach handbags, I have 30 bags and way too many accesories to count


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 27, 2009)

- Dogs
- Hair products
- Magazines
- Beads
- Fabric
- Anything Aqua or Turqouise.
- Internet + Texting
- Fried Danish Donuts <3 aka the downfall to any diet!
- Ben & Jerry's: Creme Brulee or Oatmeal Cookie Chunk
- sugar!


----------



## Lapis (May 27, 2009)

Bags, I've bought 1 a month since the start of the year.

Books, I read almost 100 last year, and avg 5-10 books a month, sometimes more my library and book store both know me well.
I'm a paranormal book freak, from LK Hamiltion to Octavia Butler, I actually own a rare Octavia Butler book, it's the pride of my book shelf

Kids clothes, my children's closets are crazy!


----------



## Boasorte (May 27, 2009)

I'm gonna add wigs, polo shirts and cardigans!!!!!


----------



## NeonKitty (May 29, 2009)

Quilting
Sewing handbags
Diet Pepsi
Any and all medical information
Investing
Internet
My cats


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Anything Pink!
2. Diet Coke
3. Crafting - Scrapbooking & rubber stamping
4. Vera Bradley
5. Starbucks - Caramel or Peppermint Mocha Frappachinos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6. Nailpolish
7. The internet
8. Grey's Anatomy & Private Practice


----------



## tarnii (Aug 4, 2010)

Apparently I seem to have an addiction to vampire books - I don't seem to be able to read a book lately if it doesn't have a vampire in it...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 4, 2010)

I posted in may 09, but i had to add a couple of things..
small notebooks
dying and tye dying fabrics, clothes
bed sheets (weird, I change mine so often)
making tutu's for my daughter's


----------



## spunky (Aug 4, 2010)

music - i always have something playing.
leopard print - to the point that my doormat and frying pan are leopard print.
pink things
glitter
nikki sixx - he's my hero! and he's quite easy on the eye too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cooking - i love it! probably explains why i've put on 35lbs in the past couple years!
my dogs
rollerskating

aaaaand that's about all i can think of just now


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_music - i always have something playing.
leopard print - to the point that my doormat and frying pan are leopard print.
pink things
glitter
nikki sixx - he's my hero! and he's quite easy on the eye too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cooking - i love it! probably explains why i've put on 35lbs in the past couple years!
my dogs
rollerskating

aaaaand that's about all i can think of just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its cos leopard print rocks

i am currently addicted to

tea.. literally, i have to have one in the morning otherwise i get some funky caffine withdrawl headache around 3pm. probably not a good thing! but could be worse!
painting my nails, i change my nail colour 3 times a week, and i have just got into china glaze and opi etc... i bet my bank wishes i hadnt
holidays, as soon as i come back i start saving for the next, and each year has to be better than the other, next year its thailand, i'm not sure how i'm going to better that the following year?
music, i always need to be finding a new band or singer to listen to, i'm always on the hunt for something new, so if you can recommend anything i would be greatful
i've just got over my true blood books addiction, i read all 9 in about 2 weeks, i barely slept, i just needed to know what happened, then i was finished and was like 'so what do i do now?!' i just read them all again! haha


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 4, 2010)

For me, besides makeup, it's:

Perfume and body lotions
Candles
Cats
Wine 
Fabric 
Sewing
Jewelry
Cards
Pocketbooks
Small dolls (esp. Marie Osmond's Bitty Beauty Bugs)
My doll house and miniatures
Tiny little teapots with kittes on them


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Surfing the internet!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Surfing the internet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good one


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 4, 2010)

Clothes- love shopping for them and like making them. I love fashion in general though.
Cooking- love watching food network shows and cooking and baking,


----------



## Senoj (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes!
1. Sodas (pepsi and orange)
2. clothes
3. Jewelry!


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm fashion! Hair accessories & baking! <3


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 4, 2010)

The internet.

When I think about it, I don't really go nuts buying anything but makeup. I'll also over spend occasionally on food, too... but that's necessary stuff, right?


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Lemon & ginger tea. I drink far, far too much of it!
Chewing gum. I feel lost without some in my purse at all times!


----------

